
A 12-Week Study of the Accuracy of the Apple Watch’s Calorie Tracking - jdeneut
https://medium.com/@practical_app/a-12-week-study-of-the-accuracy-of-the-apple-watchs-calorie-tracking-ed672cb5c333
======
rahuldottech
TL;DR: It's very impressive:

> _The results are quite clear in the graph below. The correlation between the
> predicted calorie deficit (according to the Apple Watch) and my actual
> weight is very good. After 79 days, the calorie deficit using the EE numbers
> from the Apple Watch was 87,157. Assuming 3,500 kcal /lb., my weight should
> have been 193.7 lbs. My actual weight? 193.3 lbs._

